# What Spider is that?



## MAD King (Dec 14, 2010)

I was replacing my gutters when rain started and the gutter filled with water.
After that, there was a big black spider sitting under water in the gutter.
Never seen before.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kinda looks like a Jumping Jack to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## MAD King (Dec 14, 2010)

In the water? It can be seen on the image, but it is a little bit bigger than one inch.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I was wrong, a jumping jack isn't that large. I really don't have a clue.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That's a _Snorkel Spider_. On second thought, maybe not.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That looks kind of like a tarantula. Cute. But, when I googled tennessee black tarantula with brown abdomen - nothing. Maybe some kid's tarantula got out.:wink2:
Look up black wolf spider.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

That's an _Itsy Bitsy_ spider. It climbed up the water spout...


----------



## MAD King (Dec 14, 2010)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That's a _Snorkel Spider_. On second thought, maybe not.:vs_laugh:


I thought that too, first, a diverly spider, but they are only in Australia. :wink2:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like a Ravine Trapdoor Spider.


----------

